# Not a nice job to have today is a Financial Advisior



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Must be a busy month to date


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Why not? They still get paid.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> Why not? They still get paid.


I am thinking that,,, not from a money position,but from the stress of what to do,cash,bonds or equities

Must have answers,that is why they are great at there jobs,they get paid to know


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

1980z28 said:


> I am thinking that,,, not from a money position,but from the stress of *what to do,cash,bonds or equities
> *
> Must have answers,that is why they are great at there jobs,they get paid to know


 ... they (stock analysts) pull out their crystal-balls or ouija boards - or have the weather-network as backup. :biggrin: 

I woudn't worry about these guys' job a tad bit ... they have it 1000 x better than those greasy, back-breaking job that you have had. 

And even a mob of client investors were pounding on their doors due to the market tanking, they have no trouble sleep either. It's your money they're supposedly looking after (of course, the opposite applies here).


----------



## Nerd Investor (Nov 3, 2015)

A potentially lucrative job, but not an easy one. Dealing with client expectations is tough. I'm an accountant but I work with some Financial Advisors frequently. One guy just had a client leave who was concerned/disappointed that he only made 6% in 2015 after doing so much better in '13 and '14 LOL.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Oddly enough, I think most people just pay every month and have no idea what they have invested in or how it is doing.

What are you invested in ? ...I have an RRSP.......What is in the RRSP ?...... Huh ?

All of my family is that way, from the brother in law with a $500,000 portfolio to his wife with "she doesn't know how many Woolco/Walmart shares", and including my brother who told me he has less capital after contributing for 15 years, but he trusts his financial adviser. Their money is way down on the priority and entertainment lists for those folks.

They just don't care. They ask me about OAS and CPP, only because we are already retired,...... and their eyes glaze over when I start explaining how they work.

I don't even bother anymore.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> ... they (stock analysts) pull out their crystal-balls or ouija boards - or the weather-network backup. :biggrin:
> 
> I woudn't worry about these guys' job a tad bit ... they have it 1000 x better than those greasy, back-backing job that you have had.
> 
> And even a mob of client investors were pounding on their doors due to the market tanking, they have no trouble sleep either. It's your money they're supposedly looking after (of course, the opposite applies here).


I sure am glad I make my own good or bad Trades

Some of my co workers have questions,holdings in the 500K to 1.8M,adivisor not returning calls


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ The old trick of not returning calls ... maybe them advisors are hiding under their desks? :biggrin:

Now you can be your co-workers' advisor - for a day only, and a lunch? fee-free.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> ^ The old trick of not returning calls ... maybe them advisors are hiding under their desks? :biggrin:
> 
> Now you can be your co-workers' advisor - for a day only, and a lunch? fee-free.


Under desk,or looking for a job,can not be easy to go home and tell spouse today was great,sleep nice


----------

